# 3D printing ideas



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

So me and my brother just purchased a 3D printer. We've printed a few little trinkets and it turns things out with amazing quality. I want some ideas on archery stuff to print. Anything y'all want to see done?


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Broadhead!!!!! 
Ha just kidding. 
What does a 3D printer run? 
I would like to see what you have printed so far.


----------



## teket999 (Sep 15, 2015)

I just got an HHA King Pin Sight but there is a knob in the way of the quiver mount. Think about some shims for your quiver mount to push it out 1/4", down, or up then tap some holes for mounting the quiver to it. It might sell too.


----------



## kmowers (May 5, 2013)

Peeps with color. Sun shades for sights. Stab brackets. 

How about a card punch that is actually easy to use?


----------



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

Larry brown said:


> Broadhead!!!!!
> Ha just kidding.
> What does a 3D printer run?
> I would like to see what you have printed so far.


We got ours for about $350. Prices have come down a lot as technology for them has grown.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

What unit did you guys buy ? I've thinking about getting one to play around with but i have no idea which one to look into.


----------



## xtacleone (Jun 19, 2014)

I have an idea. Can you print a skull that will slide over an ar15 lower reciever so it can look like the Spikes Tactical lower? I imagine it would be a type sleeve that would fit snuggly onto the existing receiver.


----------



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

If you can find a 3D model of what you would like done you can email it and we can make it for you


----------



## ddt99 (Aug 21, 2016)

Be very careful guys. Printing gun parts although not illegal is in a legal gray area. Not knowing your state and federal law can get you into a lot of trouble.

With this example of a AR lower that is where the serial number is, which represents the firearm itself. Depending on the state producing an unserialize firearm can be problematic.

My two cents, stick to your initial goal. Produce 3D bow parts. No red tape.


----------



## xtacleone (Jun 19, 2014)

ddt99 said:


> Be very careful guys. Printing gun parts although not illegal is in a legal gray area. Not knowing your state and federal law can get you into a lot of trouble.
> 
> With this example of a AR lower that is where the serial number is, which represents the firearm itself. Depending on the state producing an unserialize firearm can be problematic.
> 
> My two cents, stick to your initial goal. Produce 3D bow parts. No red tape.



Hey ddt99, read my post. I do not want gun parts printed. This is why there is so much b.s. on these forums. Some sanctimonious guy like you always chimes in without reading the post and not knowing what they are talking about. Again, I do not want gun parts and did not request gun parts. I wanted a plastic sleeve made, _NOT_ a lower receiver. I already have a lower receiver and would never ask a stranger to commit a Class A Felony on a public forum or anywhere else.

What I requested is the equivalent of asking someone to make a sling or any other innocuous accessory. My two cents.


----------



## ddt99 (Aug 21, 2016)

Xtaclone, I wasn't trying to offend. The warning was really for the person with the 3D printer. So they research on what they are producing.

In reference to your "sleeve", I had a similar thought awhile back. However it covered the serial and in my home state of California there was a penal code against that.

Link below in case your interested:
http://codes.findlaw.com/ca/penal-code/pen-sect-537e.html


----------



## xtacleone (Jun 19, 2014)

ddt99 said:


> Xtaclone, I wasn't trying to offend. The warning was really for the person with the 3D printer. So they research on what they are producing.
> 
> In reference to your "sleeve", I had a similar thought awhile back. However it covered the serial and in my home state of California there was a penal code against that.
> 
> ...


Ok, I see what you are saying, sorry for for my tone.


----------



## xtacleone (Jun 19, 2014)

How about getting this thread back on track...


- how about a stabilizer that you can directly mount a gopro hero session into

- a flashlight holder

- broadhead remover / tightener

- hooks to hang a bag,binos and bow from (in combination with a strap) - I know this sounds pretty boring but they are always useful

- minimalist holster for a Thermacel

- broadhead box

- your very own butt-out


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We have been doing this for some time. We even started a thread about 3D printing and bowhunting/archery.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3716730&highlight=printer

And this.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3994218

And this.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3950402

And

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3773570

We continue to add to the things we make on the 3D printer for bowhunting.


----------



## Allen97 (Jul 6, 2016)

Flat side plate panels for a Hoyt Defiant.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Really cool archery trophies for 3D shoots. I am in the process of putting together such trophies, but 99% of trophies are for indoor paper targets. Very little for 3D.


----------



## hunter1997 (Apr 7, 2006)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> We have been doing this for some time. We even started a thread about 3D printing and bowhunting/archery.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3716730&highlight=printer
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff


----------



## giacco5303 (Mar 20, 2019)

that's awesome.


----------



## notfilckr (Jan 21, 2019)

I was just thinking about this the other day since I have two brothers that have multiple 3D printers and are always trying to print new things.


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

This thing uses a simple thermoplastic right? Which really isn't top of the line for parts, in fact all the stuff I have seen looks like crap. BUT if you make a part, sand it and/or finish with an overlay of hot wax and add a rod and cone in a considered size and direction so everything and the solid cone on top fits easily into a section of thin wall pipe (exhaust or stainless is good) you can pour casting plaster in around it. Burn out the plastic, wax, wood or whatever constitutes your model in a jewelry kiln with a slow rise to 730C maximum. If the vent is then covered and left to cool to 530 C max (does silver or bronze, probably a lot less for aluminium - old pistons are good stuff) you could make something very worthwhile, allowing for a 2% shrinkage from the beginning by the way. The question remains though, obvious if you want to make a lot of something but if its a one off can you make a model in wax or styrofoam by hand quicker than programming the printer or make a simple injection mold of something out of silicone with a release agentif you don't have the right stuff.
Before investing the model in plaster you have to find out its volume which will be the water it displaces or if you have used wax there will be a simple weight ratio with your chosen metal and you have to get this right with a bit extra.
For the casting melt your metal in a crucible with an oxy torch and flux until it rolls about like mercury then with the right tongs pour quicklly into the hot and now empty cone with the pipe on end. If you have a centrifugal casting set-up the rod from the cone can be smaller and the pipe horizontal.

Research flux, sprue sizes and directions metal specific gravity so you can weigh it out and above all safety rules first.


----------



## ksvajv (Jun 18, 2018)

People are using them to make bow parts especially for oneida's.


----------



## Gaspert (May 9, 2018)

gsmiley said:


> This thing uses a simple thermoplastic right? Which really isn't top of the line for parts, in fact all the stuff I have seen looks like crap. BUT if you make a part, sand it and/or finish with an overlay of hot wax and add a rod and cone in a considered size and direction so everything and the solid cone on top fits easily into a section of thin wall pipe (exhaust or stainless is good) you can pour casting plaster in around it. Burn out the plastic, wax, wood or whatever constitutes your model in a jewelry kiln with a slow rise to 730C maximum. If the vent is then covered and left to cool to 530 C max (does silver or bronze, probably a lot less for aluminium - old pistons are good stuff) you could make something very worthwhile, allowing for a 2% shrinkage from the beginning by the way. The question remains though, obvious if you want to make a lot of something but if its a one off can you make a model in wax or styrofoam by hand quicker than programming the printer or make a simple injection mold of something out of silicone with a release agentif you don't have the right stuff.
> Before investing the model in plaster you have to find out its volume which will be the water it displaces or if you have used wax there will be a simple weight ratio with your chosen metal and you have to get this right with a bit extra.
> For the casting melt your metal in a crucible with an oxy torch and flux until it rolls about like mercury then with the right tongs pour quicklly into the hot and now empty cone with the pipe on end. If you have a centrifugal casting set-up the rod from the cone can be smaller and the pipe horizontal.
> 
> Research flux, sprue sizes and directions metal specific gravity so you can weigh it out and above all safety rules first.


Printers nowadays can print in some pretty cool plastics such as Nylon and Polycarbonate. Also, plastics with embedded metal particles are becoming more popular, so you can print a part, throw it in a oven to anneal, and have a hefty metal/plastic composite part.


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

There are a few good websites where you can download files ready to print might be able to find some ideas on there


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

You could print 2 rings and tie them together with some 550 cord and use it as a finger sling


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

Also you can look into adding auto bed leveling sensor for increased quality of bigger prints as that's always a pain I ran into with my printer before I modified the printer itself


----------



## CBSimco (May 19, 2013)

That would be fun to play around with.


----------



## Nelson86m (Sep 5, 2018)

I have been drawing and printing everything I can think of lol. Have 2 main printers now and been printing for about 3 years. I will try to attach some of the prints I have done. I was searching for other archery ideas to print and was going to ask but you beat me to it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Nelson86m (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Nelson86m (Sep 5, 2018)

Most prints I get stl files online but have drawn up a bunch on tinkercad to make custom for what I need.
when I get time I will try and remember to take pics of other things that I have printed.


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

"Creality Ender 3" is a fantastic machine for the price of around $200.00. Can sometimes be found on sale for $180.00


----------



## airmannorred (Aug 20, 2013)

Bow holder

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawson93 (Oct 26, 2018)

xtacleone said:


> How about getting this thread back on track...
> 
> 
> - how about a stabilizer that you can directly mount a gopro hero session into
> ...


+1 on the Thermacell holster


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

bow stand like the ones u put on the limbs or Some kind of stabilizer QD and v bar attachment.

Be really cool also to print off ur own dovetail sight maybe

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Another idea. Idk if even possible. Just thought of this when my Scott Anchor just came in the mail from classifieds.

Anyway, how about an attachment that can extend out the thumb barrel??? (Insert crappy photo edit) something kinda like the pic. Dont know how attaching it to the release would work out but thats what experimentation is all about lol oh and the white dot is supposed to be the thumb barrel

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote killin (Sep 3, 2009)

could be endless!!!!


----------



## jcw740 (Jun 13, 2018)

Should try to create a Tri Liner


----------



## Masterlure (Nov 19, 2018)

nice ideas!!


----------



## Str8edgeDad (May 15, 2014)

Didn’t like how small the ring was for alignment w/ peep on CBE scope housing so I made this. Works GREAT!


----------

